# understanding opportunities before applying for PR



## Ravikumar_1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi guys,
I an looking forward to apply for Canadian pr. I have few doubts before I make a decision.
1. I am a software engineer working in India. I work as a etl developer. What are the opportunities for software engineer in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There are two NOC numbers for computer experts. They are 2147 and 2174. Go to Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2011
Enter the codes and if your specific job function is shown then you may apply directly for PR status.


----------



## Ravikumar_1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> There are two NOC numbers for computer experts. They are 2147 and 2174. Go to Welcome to the National Occupational Classification 2011
> Enter the codes and if your specific job function is shown then you may apply directly for PR status.


Thanks for the info. Actually I an much worried about the job search. After getting Pr and land in Canada, I am worried about the jobs for my profile. How many days it may take?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I assume you know that coming as a PR you need to prove you have sufficient funds to support yourself and family until you get work.


----------



## Ravikumar_1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> I assume you know that coming as a PR you need to prove you have sufficient funds to support yourself and family until you get work.


Yes, I know that yin. Still I am wondering how good/ bad are the opportunities for me. I am trying to check for approximate time span to get job because I have a family to support and every rupee is countable.


----------



## Ravikumar_1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, my education is graduation in electrical and electronics engineering where as my experience is 6 years in information technology. Will this type of profile go through for	Canadian PR Smoothly?


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Opportunities depend on where you want to live and your experience and education - databases, operating systems, ETL tools, etc. Just run a search using the city where you want to live, "job", "ETL" (if that is your strength) and see what search results you get. This should give you some level of confidence.


----------



## Ravikumar_1 (Sep 16, 2013)

luvcanada said:


> Opportunities depend on where you want to live and your experience and education - databases, operating systems, ETL tools, etc. Just run a search using the city where you want to live, "job", "ETL" (if that is your strength) and see what search results you get. This should give you some level of confidence.


Hi luvcanada, 

Thank you for your reply. I have a question. As I mentioned before, my education is in	electrical and electronics engineering where as my work experience is in IT. Well there be any chance that my PR will not be processed? Or any chance that my PR application would be rejected based on obove mentioned difference?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

This will tell if you qualify or not:
Determine your eligibility – Federal skilled workers


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Ravi,

I wish I had enough knowledge about the system that I could answer your question. I suspect that EVHB has the info you are looking for.


----------

